# Chinese restaurant



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

anyone recommend a good Chinese restaurant - ideally on the Rehab / Heliopolis / katameya side of town


----------



## SAcli (Jun 12, 2011)

try Peking, it's one of the best


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

SAcli said:


> try Peking, it's one of the best


hello - welcome to the Forum.

Yep - another person suggested Peking as well - so that the plan then.....:clap2:


----------

